# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  whats an alternative to pura tap?

## wozzzzza

anyone recommend me something that is similar/better than pura tap? i want to try something else when i move house.  something i can service my self preferably.

----------


## woodbe

Just buy what you want:  http://psifilters.com.au/ 
No connection, just happy customer...

----------


## kombiman

housing and many sorts of filters on ebay and bunnings

----------


## Ashore

best way to get fresh clean drinking water , move to newcastle  :Biggrin:

----------


## flang51

I just bought this one. It's not installed yet, but we have one at work which is refrigerated. I'm just going with the ambient cos I like it, plus refrigerated is more expensive. You can buy single filters, but I chose the double as it will do double the filtering!
It cost $375 at Bunnings, and replacement filters are $38. Change them every 12 mths or sooner if you want.  http://www.aquapure.com.au/

----------


## margery

why change from puratap?  
I love my puratap! Why bother with the hassle of having to remember when to change the filters and doing it yourself, when puratap have really good filters and they will do it for you? and have a warranty?  
I love the peace of mind with puratap.

----------


## China

If you want truly pure water you need a reverse osmosis system, it is the only one that removes the government added rat poison, Oh sorry they call it flouride I forgot

----------


## wozzzzza

> why change from puratap?

   not available in queensland.

----------


## d00biez

> why change from puratap?  
> I love my puratap! Why bother with the hassle of having to remember when to change the filters and doing it yourself, when puratap have really good filters and they will do it for you? and have a warranty?  
> I love the peace of mind with puratap.

  lol i dont know anything about puratap or other water filters but just had to say - if you registered just for the purpose of this post and you DONT work for puratap, i'll eat 10 hats!   :Sneaktongue:

----------

